# Peugeot electric scooter



## Stutz (Oct 11, 2009)

With the prototype of the e-Vivacity seen in Milan, the signing of the lion renews the concept of compact urban electric scooter that has already put on the street in the mid 90s with Scoot'Elec. 

This time, the selected model to develop this ambitious project was the New Vivacity-the Scoot'Elec did on the Zenith 50 - for their use of space, small size and light weight. 

The e-Vivacity will have an electric motor whose power 4kW reach. The most remarkable thing about this electric scooter is that unlike most of the projects submitted so far, the e-Vivacity has the engine mounted on the rear wheel hub, but anchored the chassis like any other motor scooter explosion and, as they transmit the power to the wheel of a belt. 

The best thing is that Peugeot has worked in a very advanced technology to minimize the size of all components, for example, to take up as little space as possible-without compromising performance-selected batteries are lithium polymer, which are much smaller than those currently used. That is why the French technicians have managed to save much space and have not found it necessary to occupy either cargo space available on the Vivacity - 
As for performance, Peugeot announced that its electric scooter can travel a distance of 80 km (at a speed of 45 km / h for 80% of distance) and that your load time will not exceed 4 hours. Of course, e-Vivacity scooter will be a zero emissions and extremely quiet, in short, a very clear idea of what will be the future urban scooter.

I hope she keeps her Peugeot bicycle. Its keeping her legs in great shape!


----------

